# Just 7 days of waiting left.



## alleyyooper (Nov 9, 2013)

Only 7 days left till opening of Firearm deer season here. I think I was being told some thing in a off hand manner when I got my license the other day. Normally I get the senior combo for any buck with 3 inch long spikes and one that has 4 points on one side. I just got the single for any buck and didn't realize what I had did till the lady asked for the 6.00 price for a single senior tag.
I have only been seeing a single buck around my place a 3 point, a young one at that as he has scattered his scrapes all over the place with a licking branch over head but seems to never freshen them up after a rain just make a new one some place else.





So since I set a goal several years ago to take only mature bucks do I go with out venison another year or harvest this little guy using the logic some one else will if I don't?
OH WHAT TO DO.

 Al


----------



## link523 (Nov 12, 2013)

At least your hunting an area you have a choose! I am headed up tonight to deer camp. I am in the new APR area first deer needs 3 points on one side. Second 4 points! good luck, have fun and be safe


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 14, 2013)

Well saw a way bigger buck early Monday morning when I was walking the dog near the woods. Horns well beyond his ears and huge body.

Last time I went to our UP deer camp was 2006 a year after my partner died. The guys who went with me must have felt they were paying me to work for them. Had to tell them to get water and wood for the stove. Made me so mad I called the wife and told her to call me home early to fix a problem after 4 days. I went up a couple times to snowmobile since then and have given great though to just hunting alone up there.

 Al


----------



## link523 (Nov 16, 2013)

I hunt alone most of the time! It's just easier. I never hunted in the UP. I am in minister county nw lower. Tagged out all read 6 point with my bow then an 8 point and doe opening morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## link523 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 1, 2013)

Well it is finished for a week. I saw the bigger I believe 8 point twice during the season. On the 19th they were doing the corn field behind my woods and the buck came out in a clear spot about 300 yards away. then Wednesday he was standing on the creek with some does. They were working my way when some one shot in the fence row of the corn field next to my woods. the does ran to the south east and the buck again went south west so he would get with in 300 yards of me again. I'll see him again during ML season.

 Al


----------

